# Another boiler room



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Just started this room today 2 kbn 400's 119gal squire and new symmons mixing valve. Ill post more pics as the week goes on.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i need to learn boilers .. they look so interesting


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Boilers trimmed out and primary loop almost tied in.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I think I've asked this question to someone else before, but isn't black iron a no no for h2o? 

I've only ever seen black used on boilers, would you mind teaching me?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I think I've asked this question to someone else before, but isn't black iron a no no for h2o?
> 
> I've only ever seen black used on boilers, would you mind teaching me?


Good question MCP. It does seem very foreign to us non boiler folk in the south.

The last time it came up I believe the answer has to do with it being a closed system.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Good question MCP. It does seem very foreign to us non boiler folk in the south.
> 
> The last time it came up I believe the answer has to do with it being a closed system.


You are correct sir. No new water equals no oxidation.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

With a closed loop heating system, you purge most of the air out to prevent no heat from being air bound. Since there being little to no oxygen in the lines , the black pipe cannot rust. We always pipe boilers out with black pipe at the boiler, than run copper after the flo checks.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Good question MCP. It does seem very foreign to us non boiler folk in the south.
> 
> The last time it came up I believe the answer has to do with it being a closed system.


Thanks for the info; further,

By closed do you mean that only recirculating water goes through those blk fiiting/pipe? Leaving the only time "new" water would enter the system would be on a repair or remodel situation?


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Start up and clean up tomorrow. 
I post a final pic after I clean up everything.


----------

